
Logic programming courses - callmekit
https://edu.swi-prolog.org/
======
navane
I cannot enroll myself to this course. It started on june 6th. Two statements
probably related.

~~~
hyperpape
I can't make promises for other people, but I think there are decent odds that
the course will be offered again.

------
dmichulke
Are there actually any job openings other than at universities for Prolog?
I've used it during my PhD but never since (~ 6 years) I encountered an
application in production.

------
jirir
How can one enroll?

